# Aberdeen trawler A225



## GeorgeT

On this Russian webpage
http://sherif2.livejournal.com/15714.html
there is a photo of what I take to be an Aberdeen trawler, A225.

Direct link to picture: http://www.ljplus.ru/img/s/h/sherif2/033.JPG

Can anyone identify her? The Russian caption claims that it is a post-war photo.


----------



## gil mayes

Could be post WW2. Vessel looks like Strath Class RIVER GARRY (143959), ex John Cope, 12.1918 by Rennie Forrestt Shipbuilding, Engineering & Dry Dock Co Ltd, Wivenhoe (Yd.No.1318). She was registered at Montrose as JOHN COPE (ME115) on 31 Dec 1919 and later as RIVER GARRY; owner Montrose Fishing Co Ltd, Montrose. She was sold to Consols, Grimsby, Montrose registry closed on 3 May 1934 and registered at Grimsby as (GY273) on 8 May 1923. Sold to Aberdeen in 1934 she was registered on 17.12.1934 as (A225) and was requisitioned for war service in Aug 1939; returned to owner on 16 July 1945. During the war she was sold by John Craig to Shields Engineering & Drydock Co Ltd, 'Shields. 
Gil.


----------



## chadburn

I would have said post war (Cold War), watching us, watching them.


----------



## grahamtowa

1948 Olsens lists A225 as River Garry, as Gil says.


----------



## GeorgeT

Thanks to one and all for your help! I'm pleased to have got her pinned down.


----------

